# Urdu, Hindi: aisaa vs aise



## Qureshpor

In a recent thread, sapnaa chaandni SaaHibah wrote:


sapnachaandni said:


> You’re welcome chhaatr jii.
> 
> vaise vo niilaa lafz aisaa likhaa jaataa hai:
> معلوماتی is meN koii "alif" likhaa nahiiN jaataa.
> (lagtaa hai type karne meN Ghaltii hu'ii hogii.)


And I replied:


Qureshpor said:


> aur yih niilaa lafz aise!


I would like to ask both Urdu and Hindi speakers if my correction is correct or whether I am in error. In essence, I am asking if the sentence should be..

vaise vuh niilaa lafz *aisaa* likhaa jaa'e..or

vaise vuh niilaa lafz *aise* likhaa jaa'e?

PS: sapnaa chaandnii SaaHibah Ghaltii ko Ghalatii likhnaa aur bolnaa chaahiye...mi3yaarii Urdu meN.


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> vaise vuh niilaa lafz *aisaa* likhaa jaa'e..or
> vaise vuh niilaa lafz *aise* likhaa jaa'e?


is se pahle mujhe lagtaa thaa ki donoN durust/sahii haiN. ab to shak paR gayaa hai.


----------



## littlepond

"aisaa" is wrong here.


----------



## sapnachaandni

littlepond said:


> "aisaa" is wrong here.


maiN is kii vajah jaannaa chaahtii huuN.


aise jumle to Thiik haiN---

"vo laRkaa har baar *akelaa* aataa hai."
"vo laRkaa har baar *akele* aataa hai."

"maiN *akelaa* gayaa."
"maiN *akele* gayaa."

"yahaaN *akelaa* kyoN baiThaa hai?"
"yahaaN *akele* kyoN baiThaa hai?"

in jumloN meN "akelaa" aur "akele" donoN to Thiik haiN, to phir is jumle meN---"_vo lafz aisaa/aise likhaa jaataa hai_"--- "aisaa" aur "aise" kyoN donoN Thiik nahiiN haiN? koii mehrbaanii kar ke is ke baare meN vazaahat /vyaakhyaa karegaa?


----------



## littlepond

^ Because "aise" is an adverb, modifying "likha jaanaa"; "aisaa" is an adjective, which has no place in this sentence. On the other hand, you could've said: "aisaa lafz yuN likhaa jaataa hai", where "aisaa lafz" means "such phrase", thus "aisaa" having the value of an adjective.

"akelaa" and "akele" have again the same adj. vs. adv. nuances for me. One can be alone, hence "akelaa". But one can come alone, that is, the coming is alone: hence "akele". Thus.


----------



## sapnachaandni

littlepond said:


> ^ Because "aise" is an adverb, modifying "likha jaanaa"; "aisaa" is an adjective, which has no place in this sentence. On the other hand, you could've said: "aisaa lafz yuN likhaa jaataa hai", where "aisaa lafz" means "such phrase", thus "aisaa" having the value of an adjective.
> 
> "akelaa" and "akele" have again the same adj. vs. adv. nuances for me. One can be alone, hence "akelaa". But one can come alone, that is, the coming is alone: hence "akele". Thus.


lagtaa hai aap kaa matlab ye hai ki "maiN akelaa gayaa" meN "akelaa" kaa matlab kuchh is tarah hai--- "maiN jo akelaa thaa gayaa"; par "maiN akele gayaa" meN "akele" kaa matlab ye hai ki "maiN kis tarah gayaa? --- > akele gayaa".

par koii "maiN akelaa gayaa" kahe yaa "maiN akele gayaa", matlab to nahiiN badlegaa, hai na?

grammar kii baat ho to mujhe lagtaa hai ki jab vaaky "maiN akelaa gayaa" ho to "akelaa" kaa grammatical function is vaaky meN adverb hai, adjective nahiiN.


"maiN akelaa gayaa" aur "maiN akele gayaa" donoN meN "akelaa" aur "akele" donoN jaane ke baare meN kuchh bataa rahe haiN. is ke piichhe koii niyam to hogaa ki ek jagah adverb keval *ekaaraant** ho saktaa hai (vo lafz *aise* likhaa jaataa hai), par duusrii jagah adverb *aakaaraant*** bhii ho saktaa hai (maiN *akelaa* gayaa), *ekaaraant* bhii ho saktaa hai (maiN *akele* gayaa). aap dostoN kaa kyaa xayaal hai?


* ekaaraant: jis ke aaxir meN "e" ho
** aakaaraant: jis ke aaxir meN "aa" ho


----------



## tonyspeed

sapnachaandni said:


> lagtaa hai aap kaa matlab ye hai ki "maiN akelaa gayaa" meN "akelaa" kaa matlab kuchh is tarah hai--- "maiN jo akelaa thaa gayaa"; par "maiN akele gayaa" meN "akele" kaa matlab ye hai ki "maiN kis tarah gayaa? --- > akele gayaa".
> 
> par koii "maiN akelaa gayaa" kahe yaa "maiN akele gayaa", matlab to nahiiN badlegaa, hai na?
> 
> grammar kii baat ho to mujhe lagtaa hai ki jab vaaky "maiN akelaa gayaa" ho to "akelaa" kaa grammatical function is vaaky meN adverb hai, adjective nahiiN.




sapnaachandi-ji ...aap kii baat meN kuCH sachaaii ho

Platts meN likhaa hai:

H اکيلا अकेला _akelā_ [S. एक+ल], adj. (f. -_ī_), Single  sole; solitary, lonely;—*akelā, akele, adv.* Alone, by ooneself, singly, unattended, unfriended; apart:—_akelā-dukelā_, adj.=_akelā_:—_akelī kahānī_, s.f. Statement or representation of one alone of the two parties concerned in a case


----------



## sapnachaandni

tonyspeed said:


> sapnaachandi-ji ...aap kii baat meN kuCH sachaaii ho
> 
> Platts meN likhaa hai:
> 
> H اکيلا अकेला _akelā_ [S. एक+ल], adj. (f. -_ī_), Single  sole; solitary, lonely;—*akelā, akele, adv.* Alone, by ooneself, singly, unattended, unfriended; apart:—_akelā-dukelā_, adj.=_akelā_:—_akelī kahānī_, s.f. Statement or representation of one alone of the two parties concerned in a case


jii haaN, kyoN ki shabdoN ke *grammatical categories* aur *grammatical functions *do alag alag baateN haiN. maiN yahaaN "akelaa/akele" ke *grammatical function *ke baare meN baat kar rahii huuN, vo bhii is vaaky meN--- "maiN akelaa/akele gayaa".


----------



## littlepond

sapnaa jii, kyon na is adverb aur adjective ki vyakhyaon ko ek pal ke liye bhula diya jaae?



sapnachaandni said:


> lagtaa hai aap kaa matlab ye hai ki "maiN akelaa gayaa" meN "akelaa" kaa matlab kuchh is tarah hai--- "maiN jo akelaa thaa gayaa"; par "maiN akele gayaa" meN "akele" kaa matlab ye hai ki "maiN kis tarah gayaa? --- > akele gayaa".



Thik: itna to aap maanengi ki donon matlab yahaan sambhav hain. Aur yeh aap keh hi chuki hain ki aakhirkaar matlab jyon kaa tyon hai: ant bhalaa to sab bhalaa. Parantu, "lafz aisaa likhne [mein jaisaa aaj tak kisi ne na likha ho, misaal ke taur pe]" aur "lafz aise likhne mein, jaise ki kahaa gayaa hai", in donon ke beech bahut farq hai: aur jis se ki galat samajhne kii koi gunjaaish na rahe, "aise" ko aap "aisaa" se badal nahin saktin, aur vice versa. shaayad ab meri baat aap ke liye adhik spashT hogi?


----------



## Chhaatr

_sapnachaandnii SaaHibah maiN is kii wazaaHat to nahiiN kar paa'uuN gaa keh aisaa kyoN hai par itnaa keh saktaa huuN keh jo jumlah aap ne likhaa thaa us meN *aise* honaa chaahi'e thaa jaisaa keh OP meN darj hai aur jaisaa keh littlepond jii ne bhii farmaayaa hai.

lekin yeh bhii kehtaa chaluuN keh jo aap ne kahaa hai woh thoRaa muxtalif zaruur hai par itnaa bhii nahiiN keh roz marrah kii guftaguu meN baa3is-e-3itiraaZ ho._


----------



## sapnachaandni

dosto,
merii maatri-bhaashaa na hindii hai na urduu, isii liye jab aap ne kah diyaa tab maiN maan ga’ii ki us vaaky meN “aise” aataa hai. aap sab ko dhanyvaad. maiN bas vyaakaran ke anusaar is kaa kaaran jaannaa chaahtii thii (ab bhii jaannaa chaahtii huuN).



littlepond said:


> shaayad ab meri baat aap ke liye adhik spashT hogi?


littlepond jii, aap kii baat pahle se hii spashT thii, par meraa prashn vyaakaran ke baare meN thaa.


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> dosto,
> merii maatri-bhaashaa na hindii hai na urduu, isii liye jab aap ne kah diyaa tab maiN maan ga’ii ki us vaaky meN “aise” aataa hai. aap sab ko dhanyvaad. maiN bas vyaakaran ke anusaar is kaa kaaran jaannaa chaahtii thii (ab bhii jaannaa chaahtii huuN)...[...].


ماتر بھاشی کا پرانا قصّہ چھوڑیے سپنا چاندنی صاحبہ۔۔۔۔

س چ۔۔۔کیسے ہیں آپ قریش پور صاحب؟
ق پ۔۔۔ اچھا ہوں۔ خدا کا شکر ہے

یہا ں میری مراد یہ نہیں کہ میں اچھا ہوں اور کوئی دوسرا بُرا ہے بلکہ یہ کہ میں اچھی حالت میں ہوں۔  مجھہ جیسے معیاری انگریزی بولنے والے کہیں گے 

I am well.

لیکن آج کل آپ کو ایسے بھی لوگوں سے واسظہ پڑے گا جو کہیں گے

I am good!

مجھے یوں لگتا ہے کہ اکیلا شاید کبھی اکیلا ہی تھا اور قید کی حالت میں بھی اکیلا ہی رہتا تھا۔ بعد میں اکیلے کا چلن شروع ہو گیا اور یہی وجہ ہے کہ ہمیں دونوں صورتیں ملتی ہیں۔

اب اصل موضوع کی طرف چلتے ہیں۔

وہ نیلا لفظ ایسا لکھا جاتا ہے

ایسا۔۔۔کے معنی ہیں ۔۔۔اِس قسم کا نہ کہ اِس انداز سے

لہٰذا صحیح جملے کی صورت کچھہ ایسی ہونا چاہئے

وہ نیلا لفظ ایسے لکھنا چاہئے


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ shukriyah Qureshpor saahib. 



Qureshpor said:


> مجھے یوں لگتا ہے کہ اکیلا شاید کبھی اکیلا ہی تھا اور قید کی حالت میں بھی اکیلا ہی رہتا تھا۔ بعد میں اکیلے کا چلن شروع ہو گیا اور یہی وجہ ہے کہ ہمیں دونوں صورتیں ملتی ہیں۔


par mujhe lagtaa hai ki pahle adverb kii haalat meN “akele” hii rahtaa thaa ba’d meN “akelaa/akelii” kaa chalan shuruu’ ho gayaa.


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> ^ shukriyah Qureshpor saahib.
> 
> par mujhe lagtaa hai ki pahle adverb kii haalat meN “akele” hii rahtaa thaa ba’d meN “akelaa/akelii” kaa chalan shuruu’ ho gayaa.


ہو سکتا ہے سپنا صاحبہ۔ اگر مجھے کسی صرف ونحو کی کتاب سے مزید معلومات دستیاب ہوئیں تو ضرور آپ کی خدمت میں حاضری دوں گا۔

پچھلی پوسٹ میں مَیں نے اپنا جملہ مکمل نہیں کیا تھا۔۔

ماتر بھاشی کا پرانا قصّہ چھوڑیے سپنا چاندنی صاحبہ۔۔۔۔ میری حقیر رائے میں یہاں اِس فورم میں جتنے بھی ماتر بھاشی آتے ہیں، آپ کی زبان دانی اُن سب سے بدرجہ ہا افضل ہے۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> اگر مجھے کسی صرف ونحو کی کتاب سے مزید معلومات دستیاب ہوئیں تو ضرور آپ کی خدمت میں حاضری دوں گا۔



 بڑی مہربانی ہوگی۔ شکریہ۔



Qureshpor said:


> میری حقیر رائے میں یہاں اِس فورم میں جتنے بھی ماتر بھاشی آتے ہیں، آپ کی زبان دانی اُن سب سے بدرجہ ہا افضل ہے۔



 شکریہ۔ پر آپ میری تعریف کر کے مجھے شرمندہ کر رہے ہیں۔ میری جانکاری اِتنی بھی زیادہ نہیں ہے۔


۔ Edit: اگر لفظ «جانکاری» کا استعمال اردو میں کیا نہیں جاتا یا اِس کا استعمال عام نہیں ہے تو معاف کیجیے، لکھتے وقت یہ لفظ ذہن میں آیا۔ اِس کی جگہ پر «معلومات/ علم» لگایا جا سکتا ہے۔


----------



## marrish

QP SaaHib's correction is right. sapnachandni jii, aap ne mujhe yaqiin dilaa diyaa hae kih ta3riif aap kii ba-jaa to hae hii lekin urduu ke mu3aamale meN jab 'jaankaarii' kaa masaalah lagaa kar to aap apnii safaa'ii meN kaamyaab ho ga'iiN!


----------

